# New hunting partner



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

Three months after putting my Brittany K.D. (short for Kids Dog) down we brought home a new family member/hunting partner. Watch out ducks we are coming!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice pup! Congrats on the new addition


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Darn cute pup!


----------

